#ubuntuforums 2011-05-16
<Exodist2009> Hey guys, is this the channel for chatting or support only? I think I remember their being a seperate one for chit-chat.
<Philoski_> So Ubuntu Studio is moving to XFCE...
<etodd> help with wireless driver on Dell laptop?
<crond> etodd: you want #ubuntu for help
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-17
<wonglijie> hello
<wonglijie> anyone here?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-18
<NightHawk877> Hello
<hajour> hi NightHawk877 :)
<NightHawk877> I'm running Ubuntu Natty on my desktop and it's better than Maverick.
<hajour> a ok NightHawk877 :)
<hajour> i have several programs on this one for testing some programs for accessibility but not have tried all out
<NightHawk877> Yup. Everything is running great on this custom desktop with 3 gigs of DDR RAM, an AMD Athlon XP 3200 and a Geforce 6800GT. Unity runs great, but I don't like it.
<hajour> o NightHawk877  why you don't like it then?
<NightHawk877> It doesn't look good in my 24 inch monitor.
<NightHawk877> It's better on my EEEPC.
<NightHawk877> I use the standard GNOME interface on my desktop and 15.6 inch laptop.
<NightHawk877> I've been using Ubuntu since Hardy was released. In fact I downloaded it the day it was released.
<hajour> ok NightHawk877 
<hajour> i am not yet so long on ubuntu channels and only use ubuntu now almost 1 and half year
<NightHawk877> I've been on Windows since the early 90's. I've only been using Gentoo and Slackware for the past 5 months.
<NightHawk877> I have a 2.3 ghz Athlon XP, 3 gigs of DDR RAM, an MSI Kt880 Delta motherboard and a Geforce 6800GT along with two Hitachi 160 gig SATA hard drives.
<NightHawk877> Those parts are from 2003-2005 and my computer runs Windows 7 like a dream.
<hajour> honest say after i had let crash the whole pc system almost 20 years ago i not had touched a pc till 2007
<hajour> on school i let crash the pc system
<hajour> i have problems reading and just tried things out
<hajour> after that i not have dared to touch a pc long time
<hajour> NightHawk877, ^
<NightHawk877> wow. Long time
<hajour> well they where angry on me on school so i assumed i had done something very bad
<hajour> but i need to go to sleep now a few hours its 4:27 night here
<NightHawk877> yikes
<hajour> i have a test at 9:00
<hajour> need to leave home at 7:27 for to travel to there also :(
<hajour> by bus
<hajour> so talk to you other time again NightHawk877  :)
<hajour> goodnight
<hajour> goodnight all
<pageypanda> :)
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-19
<Caboose885> the ubuntuforums IRC always seems so dead. :(
<FTMichael> It's quite busy sometimes. Just a netsplit at the moment.
 * hajour waves and go s sleeping
<thegoodcushion> Scientists have discovered planets that are not bound to stars, which just travel through space
<thegoodcushion> How much would it suck to live on one of those?
<VoxGibson> How much would it suck if one hit us?
<thegoodcushion> we could nuke it first
<VoxGibson> That would just put a little crater on it. If one was coming at us, we'd be dead.
<Caboose885> hello everyone :)
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-20
<Winterzig> Does anyone else receive an error when trying to register with the Ubuntu wiki?
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-21
<sdhasu> why my account banned?
<sdhasu> WHY IS MY ACCOUNT BANNED?
<glernil> someone here knows how to install the driver of lan card ASUS P5G41T-M LX3 for ubuntu server 10.10
#ubuntuforums 2011-05-22
<Belserusk> Hi guys.
<Belserusk> I installed kubuntu-desktop
<Belserusk> I since removed it from synaptic
<Belserusk> It has GDM but still has Kubuntu splash screen on bootup.
<Belserusk> How do I restore Ubuntu splash? sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<cayphed> Hi all, can anyone please help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764667
<Aln31> Hi
<FTMichael> !hi
<ubot4> Factoid 'hi' not found
<FTMichael> aw.
<Aln31> I've some problems with Urban Terror on 11.04, it freezes on exit :/
<cayphed> is there an error msg?
<Aln31> I looked at the documentation and found how to fix it (a problem with pulseaudio) but it doesn't work
<Aln31> No, it just freeze, i can't do anything else
<cayphed> what gear are you running and whats the web page to the documetation
<cayphed> ???
<Aln31> English is not my first langage, so I don't know what gear is :p
<Aln31> And the web page is
<Aln31> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/urban_terror
<cayphed> what's in your pc, lol :)
<Aln31> What kind of pc I have?
<cayphed> hold on a sec, i'm a slow reader,
<Aln31> Okay
<cayphed> yeah, but more like whats in it
<Aln31> I can do some traduction if you need to
<Aln31> It is a laptop, and acer
<Aln31> 4gb Memory,
<cayphed> cool, do you have a modle number?
<Aln31> http://www.laptopmag.com/review/laptops/acer-aspire-5740.aspx?page=2
<Aln31> modle number?
<Aln31> Sorry for my no-understanding :s
<cayphed> yeah, its like its name it'll be somewhere on it
<Aln31> (i'm using a 64-bit version)
<cayphed> ok, try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
<cayphed> its in english, so take your time, let me know how you go. :)
<cayphed> Aln31 you still here?
<Aln31> yeah
<Aln31> sorry
<Aln31> but i don't have the same interface
<Aln31> but i'll look it up
<cayphed> thats cool
<Aln31> hum
<Aln31> don't found where it is
<Aln31> No, sorry, can't found it
<cayphed> mmmmm, hold on...
<Aln31> Thanks :)
<cayphed> I'm trying, do you have documentation on this issue that isn't in french? I can only speak bad english.... :s
<Aln31> I'll translate it
<cayphed> thank you
<Aln31> they said -> For the problems of freeze for the ATI-cards
<Aln31> or nvidia cards with 64-bits architectures
<Aln31> when you have problems on the exit of the game 
<Aln31> and the game freeze all your session
<Aln31> you have to switch to the tty-mode
<Aln31> and kill the game
<Aln31> (does not work for my problem...)
<cayphed> ok, give me a sec...
<Aln31> then you have to restart the session with startx
<Aln31> and to temporary fix the error, you have to install
<Aln31> libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Aln31> but it is already installed on my laptop
<cayphed> you may have to re-install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<Aln31> apt-get remove ...
<Aln31> apt-get install ...
<Aln31> ?
<cayphed> I'm reading the translation now and just looking at it
<cayphed> I think it's apt-get purge libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<cayphed> but don't do it I'm looking it up
<Aln31> Damn... I've already done it :p
<Aln31> but with apt-get remove
<cayphed> #apt-get remove --purge package
<cayphed> #apt-get clean
<cayphed> or try this page.... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-completely-uninstall-a-package-237772/
<cayphed> lol
<cayphed> then install it again...
<cayphed> perhaps installing an updated version might help more?
<cayphed> http://www.pulseaudio.org/ has the list of revisions...
<cayphed> how are you going on your end?
<Aln31> Ow, sorry
<Aln31> really :s
<Aln31> I'll re-launch UrbanTerror, i'll perhaps quit the chan
<Aln31> Ok, another strange thing
<Aln31> cayphed, 
<Aln31> I can't use my folder explorator
<Aln31> O_O
<cayphed> ok...
<Aln31> Fix :)
<Aln31> Thank a lot :)
<cayphed> you cant open yor home folder?
<cayphed> or did it fix?
<Aln31> No, it's okay, it was a mouse-issue
<cayphed> oh :)
<Aln31> both are fix
<Aln31> :)
<cayphed> oh good :D
<cayphed> anything else?
<cayphed> perhaps you could help me with this one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764667
<cayphed> :)
<cayphed> be back in 10 to 20 minutes
<hajour1> hi all just realized i mist a channel in favorites
<hajour1> added now
<hajour1> sorry sleeping time goodnight all
